
THE  REV-UP:  IMAGINING  a  20%  SELF-DRIVING  WORLD - Hackathon1
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/11/08/magazine/tech-design-future-autonomous-car-20-percent-sex-death-liability.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fmagazine&action=click&contentCollection=magazine&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
dozzie
NOW IMAGINE BUYING YOURSELF A KEYBOARD WITH CAPSLOCK WORKING CORRECTLY.

~~~
Hackathon1
SOrRy! CoPY anD PasTe

